# new to the club 1966 Islander 21ft



## whyyounorightofway (May 21, 2015)

All long time lurker, I took lido1 classes (learned on a 14ft lido) and loved it. I went in on a first timers boat.
I had a few questions.
Best way to clean/bring the shine back out of railings and railing mounts? Best way to revive the wood door?

How do I get to the top of the mast? is it fine for my fat body to be supported by it? There are a few wires coming out of it (seems like a couple large BNC connectors and basic wire), I was told it was to connect to a wind direction gauge?

There is a hole in the middle for the motor to be mounted (its currented mounted on the back externally but does not reach the water and has to be moved back and forth (Im looking to get a new motor).
Any creative ways to plug/cover it? or reasons I should not?

The previous owner stored the anchor above the vberth (is this normal or should it go into the storage below the vbirth?

I have a few photos to match the questions but Im a forum newbie I have to wait a few posts.

Thanks in advance.
Any good first time rookie tips is appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations! 

Stainless can be easily revived by a product called spotless stainless. Great stuff, or you might try lemon juice. Acid will take care of the rust and stains, but rinse very well and follow up with some metal polish. Lots of folks like Collinite Metal Wax 850 and it has some polishing and chemical cleaning properties as well. Wood companion way boards just need sanding and sealing with your favorite product (sealer or varnish). 

Small boats are scary getting to the mast as they tend to move a lot, is it in the water? If not it is very unsafe (on any boat) to go up on the mast on the hard. Either way you might want to drop the mast. The BNC connector is possibly for a VHF antenna as well. There may also be some navigation lights up there, if so change the bulbs (and test) while up there as you don't want to have to go back up to change a $1.00 part! 

Motor wells are really good because they get the motor in the water better. The issue is that you can't buy small 2-cycle motors anymore so if you have a 4-cycle it likely will not fit in the well because they tend to be bigger. So they can be limiting, though you should not need much more than a 4 to 6 hp motor anyway. I know I would try to find one that might work, including considering rebuilding an older unit. I also like the old 2-cycles because they are doggedly reliable, but they are nosier and pollute more. 

As far as keeping the chain in the v-birth, if there is room below it then I would keep it below as I don't think it would feel very good to my toes! It can be really nasty dirty too. Some put in a pipe that leads from the deck to below the v-birth if you don't have a chain locker. You could build in a chain locker as well (really just a portion with a door) to keep it seperated from the v-birth. 

Photos are best put up on a free hosting site (I use Flickr though they have complicated how you post with it) and share the photos as the photo posting here is not that great. Search can be limiting as well so you might try Google using Site:sailnet.com XXXX with the x's being your search term. 

Where are you going to sail it? Have fun, but be safe and enjoy.


----------



## whyyounorightofway (May 21, 2015)

Ha awesome reply, I had all kinds of photos linked in my post but it said i was a new user and could not include image links.

Its in Dana Point, CA. Im looking to sail up and down locally there (and eventually upgrade to a 30~ down the road.) though this one should do just fine for a while and good learning (shes already getting alot of love). I would like to make it up to Newport Harbor sometime 

One of the sail clips is broken (main sail) and the main itself is old, though it still sails good. I have a used sail im looking at in great condition (do you think that would be a good investment? or use the main a little longer? 

Im not sure the mast is removable (I do not see the bolts or where to remove it). I have some inside videos too uploaded.

I really appreciate your replies.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to the islander family here is a start for you in researching ISLANDER 21 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com what outboard do you have and does it fit in the motor well?
The mast is deck stepped over a stub/mast step


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's another of the rare tidbits Islander 21 Brochure ? SailInfo I boatbrochure.com


----------



## whyyounorightofway (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

Its a tohatsu 3.5 2 stoke, it works (from what I can tell we only did the initial test sail and bought the boat). The old owner states the motor will not reach the water right from the external back of the boat mount, so its just a motor holder, you move it to the hole in the center then run it. It does fit (other then the tiller will hit it unless you hold the tiller at an angle). It just smokes a storm  more then most in any youtube video I see and only runs for 25~ minutes before needing a refill.

I was thinking the motor was the first thing to replace (mail sail next, one clip is broken though it sailed just fine for a rookie like me).


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

OK for a lil boat like yours I would recommend an older 2 stroke Merc 4 to 7 horse they run external tanks and exhaust thru the prop below the water just get a new sail slug for the main and sail it if you plan to upgrade within the next couple years. Here's a real good one to look at 1969 Islander I-29 sailboat for sale in California


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is my idea of an upgrade 66 Islander 33 sailboat for sale in California


----------



## IslanderSailboatInfo (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a Johnson 1967 2-stroke 6hp outboard on mine, works like a charm for the San Juans area.



newhaul said:


> OK for a lil boat like yours I would recommend an older 2 stroke Merc 4 to 7 horse they run external tanks and exhaust thru the prop below the water just get a new sail slug for the main and sail it if you plan to upgrade within the next couple years. Here's a real good one to look at...


----------

